# Pets



## Spurdog (May 9, 2008)

Would be looking to move over to Dubai bringing two cats with me (and the wife of course), are pets generally welcome.


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Sure they are
They are "family" to many, and a lot of people bring their pets over.


----------



## Spurdog (May 9, 2008)

Thanks, that's good news.


----------

